# How to record vinyl disks on the Mac to play these in iTunes ?



## chevy (May 31, 2003)

How to record vinyl disks on the Mac to play these in iTunes ?

Do you know any good software to do that ?


----------



## Darkshadow (May 31, 2003)

Hmm...you need some good equipment to make a good recording from vinyl.

Here's a pretty good article on it: http://www.atpm.com/9.05/under-the-hood.shtml

Note that the link goes to part 3 of the article.  It has links to the first and second parts at the beginning of it, though.  (easier to navigate that way, the earlier articles don't have links to the older ones.)


----------



## chelsea98 (Jun 4, 2003)

you need an adapter.a good one to use is by griffin called the "imic",about $35-50.then there's an app called "sound studio" which will record it,although i think you may also be able to use "audio hijack" from www.rogueameoba.com


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's what I do (see chelsea98's anwer above.) 

I have a record player. Connect that to the Griffin iMic via 2 RCA -- 1/4" stereo cable (you will need the headphone sized adaptor, female to male to plug the stereo cable into the iMic) and then use software that records such as ProTools by digidesign or SoundEdit16 by Macromedia.

Once you get the connection going and make a recording, save it as a .wav file (44Hz) so you can create an mp3 later. Make sure you copy the track you record because you need 2 tracks for a stereo recording. Then save that .wav file and rip it as an mp3 (BladeMP3 encoder, the swedish version, is quite good for this) and then burn that file to a disk. 

Cheers!


----------

